# How low can you go?



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

Good morning Reonauts..just a quick one. Could not find any trustworthy info online so Ill ask the question here.

How low can you build on standard Reo contacts/springs/buttons? I haven't gotten round to getting some sub ohm kits from @Oupa .


----------



## Rido (3/10/15)

hi Gerhardd, im not as experienced as other reonauts on this fourm. i have my reo mini for about a year now and the only thing i had to replace was my positive contact which broke in this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

Rido said:


> hi Gerhardd, im not as experienced as other reonauts on this fourm. i have my reo mini for about a year now and the only thing i had to replace was my positive contact which broke in this week.


Hey bud. Not really the answer i was after but glad to hear your reo is fixed mate


----------



## Andre (3/10/15)

@GerharddP, if you understand you correctly, you do not have the gold coloured firing pin with the curled point, but the silver coloured firing pin with the sharp point? If so, I would not go below 0.6, maybe 0.5, ohms. And apply Noalox from time to time.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/10/15)

GerharddP said:


> Good morning Reonauts..just a quick one. Could not find any trustworthy info online so Ill ask the question here.
> 
> How low can you build on standard Reo contacts/springs/buttons? I haven't gotten round to getting some sub ohm kits from @Oupa .



I don't remember exactly but around 0.7~0.6 I think.


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

Andre said:


> @GerharddP, if you understand you correctly, you do not have the gold coloured firing pin with the curled point, but the silver coloured firing pin with the sharp point? If so, I would not go below 0.6, maybe 0.5, ohms. And apply Noalox from time to time.


No then i was mistaken..lol sorry. Both my reo's have gold springs and both have a brass/gold positive contact with a curled tip. If thats the sub ohm kit then how low can I go?


----------



## Viper_SA (3/10/15)

I run 0.26 comfortably without issuez


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I run 0.26 comfortably without issuez


Awesome...so that discription that @Silver and myself gave is the sub ohm kit right?


----------



## Viper_SA (3/10/15)

Yuppers


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

Thanks alot everyone for the help...time to build some coils.....


----------



## Alex (3/10/15)

I've been down to 0.22 Ohms, and I used that setup for two months with no problems

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

Just tried a 24guage 5 wrap on a 2.5 at .4 and its amazing...reos keep on impressing me...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/10/15)

As they said above. Just remember to frequently apply Noalox/dielectric grease when going low resistance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

Andre said:


> As they said above. Just remember to frequently apply Noalox/dielectric grease when going low resistance.


Thank you @Andre , this forum is amazing!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

GerharddP said:


> Awesome...so that discription that @Silver and myself gave is the sub ohm kit right?



Lol, what did i say @GerharddP ?


----------



## GerharddP (3/10/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, what did i say @GerharddP ?


Hahaha sorry sir..was so excited I had my mentors mixed...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

GerharddP said:


> Hahaha sorry sir..was so excited I had my mentors mixed...



no worries


----------

